# tappan lake



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

looking to target some saugeye at tappan ....any tips to making my trips productive this time of year....only have caught a few in the past...while targeting bass

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

juggerman said:


> looking to target some saugeye at tappan ....any tips to making my trips productive this time of year....only have caught a few in the past...while targeting bass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I haven’t been there in some time but usually this time of year even if it gets hot I try and target them off flats banging bottom with cranks running fast at 2.2-2.8mph and variation of speed or pumping the rod.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

As funny as it sounds, a ned rig. I was there bass fishing recently and caught probably 10 saugeye on a ned rig.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

just drag a ned.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Found several keeper Saugeyes from shore near the damn yesterday on jig tipped with medium sized minnows. The bite was from 5:45 am until 8:00am, then they shut down.


----------

